# Trumbull - 4/17/11



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2011)

Despite the rain we decided to ride anyway.  I was assured that it drains well there, which was correct for the most part.  We did run into plenty of water, but not really much in the way of mud.

It was my first time there.  I got a nice tour from Woodcore and MTN-FUN, though we skipped a few sections to avoid wetness.  I saw a bunch of rollers and whatnot, most of which were still too slick to ride.  Regardless we had a lot of fun, it was really good to be back out on the bike again.  It was actually closer than I thought it would be, I'll be back to check it out again when it's dryer for sure!

Between all of us we got a few firsts of the season out of the way.  I think we all drew first blood, Woodcore had his first OTB, I went down pretty good in a stream crossing, and I also got my first tree shoulder check in.

All in all we did about 12 miles in around 3 hours.  I sure was breathing hard on more than one occasion, and even the simplest of hills had me in granny...


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2011)

So.....how's the bike?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I went down pretty good in a stream crossing,



Welcome to the club!

I kept debating on going, I guess I should of.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> So.....how's the bike?



The bike worked well.  Still need to dial in the air pressures on the fork and shock a bit, and there was a bit of a clunk coming from the rear end when going down bumpy terrain that I can't figure out.  Also, there seems to be a bit more pedal bob than I had with the IH, but it's not too bad.  Overall I'm very happy with the bike!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> I kept debating on going, I guess I should of.



You should have.  It was a fun ride!  I don't know how far of a drive it would have been for you, but for me it's probably only a little further than the Rez.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 18, 2011)

Great ride yesterday for sure! It was my 4th time out on the bike and by far the longest pedal. As Bvibert said the there was plenty of water on the trails but due to the rocky nature of the place, not a tire track was left. Even got the chance to hit a few rollers along the way. The 60 minute IPA(s) and Nachos post ride sure did taste good!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 19, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Great ride yesterday for sure! It was my 4th time out on the bike and by far the longest pedal.



Grats to both of you for getting right to it! I am jealous for sure. Everything here is still draining.  Sounds like a great ride.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 20, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Grats to both of you for getting right to it! I am jealous for sure. Everything here is still draining.  Sounds like a great ride.



Yeah, I am thinking Bradbury is at least a few weeks out. Ok by me though, as there are still a few more weeks left to Sugarloaf's season!


----------

